

Ask HN: What does it mean to “work hard and play hard”? - Flopsy


======
lsiunsuex
14-16 hour week days. Weekend full of stuff absolutely not related to work.

I found this applies more the older you get I think. Personally, get stuff
done during the week, come the weekend, it's the beach, dinner / bars,
remodeling, bike ride, etc... The harder I work during the week, the more I do
on the weekend that absolutely doesn't involve programming.

Keep in mind, if stuff needs to get done, it needs to get done - happened to
me just this last Friday - went to dinner with the wife and parents - got a
phone call from my partner about an event we were having saturday and a change
needed to be made on the website. So I finished dinner, ran home (20 minute
drive) made the change, then went back out to meet friends. Normally, I would
have brought my laptop to dinner and left it in the car for this specific
reason but I guess I thought I could get away for an hour or 2. Nope!

Anyways - I've heard "work hard play hard" intermixed with the term "weekend
warrior" \- someone that spends the week in an office and on the weekend, just
disappears a bender. Everyone has their idea of fun.

------
valarauca1
This should be a red flag.

\---

Basically it means that you'll work either twice as hard, or twice as much as
a standard worker.

If your lucky the company might schedule outings for the entire company on the
weekends. Which would be nice because who doesn't want to spend their free
time off the clock with the same people they're working with 60+ hr/wk?

------
shogun21
To be serious about your work during work hours. And to disconnect or have fun
during off-hours.

